
Flutter Development on a Pixelbook - jaxondu
https://medium.com/@timsneath/flutter-development-on-a-pixelbook-dde984a3fc1e
======
neilsense
I'm really enjoying the PixelBook now as a replacement for my Macbook Pro. It
has a great keyboard, everything web works super fast, and it now can run a
proper terminal and other Linux utilities.

I have a Ubuntu dev server that I've added docker and lxd too. I run services
via docker, and I make dev environments via lxd. That way I can 'mosh
${project}` and I'll end up the perfect environment for that project. The
PixelBook then is just a terminal to that and the web, which it excels in
being.

